# Aus MP3 visualisierte AVIs oder MPEGs machen...



## Reddisch (29. Oktober 2004)

Hallo ersmal. 

Dachte ich steige gleich mit ner kopfnuss ein die mir schon ne weile zu schaffen macht. 

Ihr kennt doch bestimmt Visualisierungen vom media player oder von winamp. 
Ich hätte diese Visualisierung oder ähnliche gerne im auto... 7" monitor bereits eingebaut, und DVDs spielen kann er auch schon    (Player onboard) 

So, jetzt möchte ich mit aber nit gleich net rechner ins auto basteln, nur damit ich anstatt dem langweiligen menü des DVD players, visualiasierte MP3s hören kann. Ich dachte da ans Vorherige visualisieren - Quasi MP3 zu avi oder mpeg, mit dem visualisierten Video. und dann als VCD oder DVD brennen. 

Wisst ihr was ich meine? gibts da nen prg, oder kann man da irgendwie was tricksen ?

danke im vorraus

so far 

Reddisch


----------



## chmee (7. Dezember 2004)

Es gibt für winamp ein plug-in für das visualisierungsmodul
 "AVI Output"  for AVS

Damit können die Winamp-Visualisierungen aufgenommen werden, vorausgesetzt,
Dein Rechner ist schnell. Nacharbeit ist Pflicht (  Sound und Video zusammenlegen etc.)

mfg chmee


----------

